# Sonrise Farm Barnyard~ Pix of Home



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is my gorgeous mare, my two standard goats, my barnyard, and my guardian dog . . . and yes, I live in that house. :shades:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Sonrise Farm Barnyard*

are more pix . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Sonrise Farm Barnyard*

forgot to add sam, didn't I?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have a beautiful home....I like all the trees around and your goats are really cute....Your mare is a beauty and Sam looks happy, collie/shepard mix??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Rott/Shepherd/chow actually


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

love everything ...................all is beautiful.......... :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

the only thing wrong with my barn is the fact that it is filled with Dad's stuff: ladders, 2x4s, old airconditioners,and big sticking, itchy piles of insulation which he keeps saying he'll throw and never does!! I finally told him it's me or the barn . . . lol . . . he promised he'd get rid of all the junnk . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful horse! I love your house too - does it overlook a prairie or forest? How pretty!

Looks like your new goaties are going to like their new home - including Joe's doeling  :thumb:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe, if I can afford Joe's doeling . . .See I have a reservation on a Muddy Creek doeling, Old Mountain Farm doeling/buckling and then a JDR Ranch buckling . . .I will for sure by from you . . .but it might be a wether . . .or I will do that registeration papers later on that doeling . .. I want a LOUD doeling tho . . . ohyeah, The house over looks a forest and then you can see for like about 20 miles on the top floor . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice reservations you have going!

The prices are not neccessarily the correct price - I need to see them before the price is set. I am guessing they will be about 250-300 instead of 350.00 but we will see.

I am really expecting some nice looking kids. The white and black new doe that is coming - I would love to breed her to Joe. But we will see when we get her here!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

What I am really wanting is a gold or red doeling, or a red doeling with white spots . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, we just never know what he might throw. I would love a spotted red roan doeling out of Ginger and Joe - that would be cool!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures!! I like your mare.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures! Jinah (hopefully I spelled that right!!) is a very pretty mare :thumb:


----------

